# ارغب في انشاء مصنع للزجاج في جنوب المملكه واحتاج النصيحه والمساعده



## م. علي المكرمي (25 مايو 2011)

*الاعضاء الكرام. بعد التحية والتقدير...

كنت ابحث في الانترنت عن كيفية انشاء مصنع للزجاج فوجدت موقعكم في المقدمة ويبدو انكم دوماً في المقدمة.

ارغب بجدية خلال السنوات المقبله في انشاء مصنع للزجاج في جنوب المملكة مستخدماً الرمل المتوفر بكميات ضخمة جداً وخصوصاً في اطراف الربع الخالي الغربية الجنوبية.

احتاج الى معرفة الاجزاء المكونة للمصنع والمكائن والادوات وكذلك المواد الخام والتكلفة التقديريه.

ارجو من لديه معرفة ان يجود بالنصيحة والمساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير.

م. علي المكرمي.*​


----------



## سيناوى81 (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير ان شاء الله

المواد الخام :

1- الجير : يستخدم كمحلول مائي لتصنيع الزجاج . و يستخدم جير الكالسيوم و الدولوميت بكميات كبيرة مع الرمل و كربونات الصوديوم و المصابيح الكهربائية .
2- أكسيد الرصاص : يعتبر من المكونات الرئيسية لأنواع الزجاج الظراني الذي يتميز بمعامل انكسار عال ، و عادة ما تشتمل على نسبة كبيرة من البوتاس ( يعطي الزجاج بريقاً و لمعاناً و في نفس الوقت مقاوم للكهرباء و الحرارة ) .
3- أكسيد البوريك : يخفض من درجه لزوجه السليكا دون أن يزيد من تمددها الحراري ، و مع إضافه كمية قليلة من اكسيد الألمونيوم يحافظ على شفافية الزجاج ، و يجعله أكثر مقاوما للحرارة ( البايركس ) ، و هي تستخدم في صناعة أدوات المخابز و أجهزة المختبرات و الأنانبيب الصناعية لقدرتها على مقاومة التغيرات المفاجئة في درجات الحرارة و تحملها للتأثيرات الكيميائية .
4- أكسيد الألمونيوم و الجير : يستخدم هذا الخليط بنسبة كبيرة في الزجاج مع ( 10% ) من أكسيد البوريك و قليل من القلويات لصناعة الزجاج الليفي .

بشيء من التقريب يمكن القول أن الزجاج هو خلطة مناسبة من الرمل ( السيليكا ) مع بعض الاضافات الكيميائية وبظروف حرارية معينة نحصل على تلك المادة العجينية التي تبرد لتعطينا الزجاج، والزجاج مادة من أكثر المواد فائدة في العالم. وهو يصنع بشكل رئيسي من رمل السيليكا والصودا والجير.

للزجاج حالتين يوجد فيهما فقط ، هما الحالة العجينية بدرجات الحرارة العالية جداً ، والحالة الصلبة التي نراها في الطبيعة ، والمميز في الزجاج أنه لا يمر بعملية التبلور التي ترافق تبريد مختلف المعادن عند عملية التشكيل .

هذا ويمكن الحصول على خواص مختلفة للزجاج بحسب طريقة تحضيره حيث يمكن للزجاج أن يشكل بحيث يستخرج على شكل خيوط رفيعة جدا تستخدم في تصنيع الالياف البصرية ، أو يمكن أن يشكل من الحالة العجينية ويكسب مطواعية ليسكب في قوالب تعطيه الشكل النهائي كمرآة التلسكوب التي يصل وزنها عدة اطنان ، ويمكن ان تزاد صلادته أو قساوته ليصبح أقوى من الفولاذ واكثر هشاشة من الورق مع امكانية الحصول عليه بكافة الالوان والاشكال وذلك بسبب خاصيته العجينية .

صناعة الزجاج

يصنع الزجاج بطريقة التسخين إلى درجات الحرارة العالية حتى الحصول على الحالة العجينية للخليطة ومن ثم تتم عملية القولبة للعجينة بحسب الشكل المراد الحصول عليه ، وطبعاً هنالك العديد من العوامل التي يجب مراعاتها ولكن هذه هي الطريقة العامة، وباختصار يمكننا القول أن صانع الزجاج يقوم بخلط كمية كبيرة من الرمل مع كميات قليلة من الجير والصودا وغيرها من المواد ليعطي للزجاج بعض الخواص. ويمكن أن تتكون المكونات الأخرى من الآلومنيوم وأكسيد الزرنيخ الأبيض بتسخين هذا الخليط أو جزء منه في فرن حتى يصبح كتلة من السائل الكثيف اللزج . وعندما يبرد هذا المزيج يصبح زجاجا . وتستعمل ملايين الأطنان من الرمل كل سنة لصنع الزجاج. ومع ذلك فإن هناك أنواعا خاصة من الزجاج تصنع دون أن يستعمل فيها الرمل مطلقاً .


----------



## سيناوى81 (6 يونيو 2011)

وهذا موضوع جيد عن الزجاج
صناعة الزجاج من ابويوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142133.html


----------

